# FENWICK BIG SURFSTIK #5 11'6" Reel question



## JerseyFluke (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello, i have a Fenwick Big Surfstik, i believe its the #5 11ft 6inch, i just had the eyelits redone with the original metal eyelits, i love this pole...it was my Fathers and since he passed away 3 years ago it had been sitting in the basement so i finally decided to fix it up....now its all ready to go im just curious as to what Reel would be best and provide me with the longest casts... Striped bass season is coming and i surf fish Sandy hook...im looking to get the longest cast to get the bait out there!!!! Prolly going to use a 4oz weight with a decent size chunk of bunker on it...fish finder rig...

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

I ALSO HAVE ANOTHER FENWICK BIG SURFSTIK I ALSO BELIEVE ITS A #5 NOT SURE THO MAYBE #3...ITS IN GOOD SHAPE EXCEPT THE TIP SNAPPED SO ITS ABOUT 6INCHS SHORTER (WHICH I HEAR SOME PEOPLE SHORTEN THEM ANYWAY BOUT 6INCHS) SOO I BELIEVE THAT ROD CAN CAST A 6-10OZ WEIGHT WITHOUT A PROBLEM..

I AM WILLING TO SELL FOR THE RIGHT PRICE...MESSAGE ME OR EMAIL ME, I CAN SEND PICS 

E-MAIL- MWilson8583 @ gmail.com


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I have Surf Sticks from back in the day

The Abu 9000 and 8600 and 7000 were what we used on the Outer Banks of NC

Surf Sticks were "The Rod" in the late 1980's

7000 was the smoothest of the above reels, I can get about 165 yards or so with a seven ounce sinker using a Surf Stick and a 7000 throwing side arm.

I have modified 7000's mounted on them at the moment with ceramic bearings and level winds removed.

A 525M or Daiwa SLosh will cast a bit further especially with the lighter weights you are planning on using.

What is the total length of the tip only for the cut down rod you would consider selling? and the inside diameter of the butt end of the tip.

If you have pictures of the rod you are considering selling you can send them to
along with what you think is a reasonable price. I am actually interested in the tip only as I have extra Surf Stick butts laying around.

[email protected]


----------



## JerseyFluke (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks! i sent u a email!


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe you to be an addict on those Surf Sticks Garbo....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Reply sent with offer



and on another subject

You are correct Lynn


----------

